# Ryan Mania airlifted to hospital



## Caledonia (7 April 2013)

After a heavy fall at Hexham. 

The highs and lows of this sport are unbelievable - less than 24 hours after winning the National. 

Fingers crossed he's not too seriously hurt. 

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...1237629/latest/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews


----------



## teapot (7 April 2013)

Possibly a kick according to Cornelius on Twitter

Fingers crossed for him


----------



## merrymeasure (7 April 2013)

Yes, hope he's ok. On cloud nine yesterday, and then this today. Jump jockeys are a tough breed, so lets hope he's ok. Fingers crossed for him .


----------



## teapot (7 April 2013)

Cornelius Lysaght &#8207;@CorneliusRacing  #Hexham jockeys valet Steve Charlton: He took a kick between his shoulder blades but he can move all his limbs & is talking (@RacingPost )


----------



## Caledonia (7 April 2013)

That's sounding more positive, thankfully. Hexham is a nightmare to drive in and out of, so I did wonder if that's maybe why they deployed the air ambulance. Hope so.


----------



## Janah (7 April 2013)

Dreadful news.  Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## fburton (7 April 2013)

My God, the ups and downs! The fact he's conscious and talking is very encouraging. Hope he recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## teapot (7 April 2013)

However, the BBC news have just tweeted to say 'Update: #GrandNational winning jockey Ryan Mania "has suffered neck and back injuries but is in stable condition" following fall at Hexham'


----------



## happyhunter123 (7 April 2013)

Oh no! 
I do hope that he gets well soon-talk about highs and lows!


----------



## Dizzydancer (7 April 2013)

A kick between shoulder blades would be technically a neck and back injury- bbc possibly being over cautious.


----------



## fburton (7 April 2013)

Neck and back - oh s**t.  It could go any way then... It would be an absolute tragedy if this meant the end of his career. But am not going to contemplate that just now, just keep fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## teapot (7 April 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			A kick between shoulder blades would be technically a neck and back injury- bbc possibly being over cautious.
		
Click to expand...

Very true - fingers crossed!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 April 2013)

I was watching ATR, it was a heavy fall and the poor chap was galloped all over.

Fingers crossed for him.  He was dealt with very quickly, the ambulance was on site within minutes.


----------



## Maesfen (7 April 2013)

Fingers crossed he's recovering as we speak.


----------



## JackAT (7 April 2013)

The day after winning the biggest race in the world! Doesn't even get a day off...poor lad. 

Here's hoping he recovers quickly and fully, and thank god for body protectors, I should imagine it would have been a different story if it was before they were introduced.


----------



## Nicnac (7 April 2013)

Sending best wishes & vibes for a full and speedy recovery.  

He said on Twitter this morning that he didn't get much sleep last night.  Not surprising the amount of adrenaline that must have been coursing through his body.  

Next GN H&S action will most probably be that all GN jockeys must take the day off following the race.  Not a bad idea really.


----------



## millhouse (7 April 2013)

Prayers for you Ryan for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## stencilface (7 April 2013)

Hope he recovers well and soon, crazy people!


----------



## FairyLights (7 April 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/22059295
How awful! Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## mon (7 April 2013)

Pride certainly goes before a fall, really hope all is fine at least he got his glorious ride in National if it had happened day before wouldn't of won national.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 April 2013)

Poor lad, hope he makes a quick recovery and he gets the time to celebrate his GN win.


----------



## bouncingbean (7 April 2013)

Poor guy, fingers crossed for him for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## rainer (7 April 2013)

Hope he makes a full recovery poor chap


----------



## tiggs (7 April 2013)

He has tweeted that he is ok  @mania450

"Thanks so much for all the messages. I'm grand. Staying in hospital to get another scan tomorrow then should be home. #highsandlows"


----------



## mon (7 April 2013)

Great news hope horse is fine as well


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (7 April 2013)

I'm nt religious but thank God!! Just wish JT Mac had been as lucky. Brilliant news for Ryan although the drugs for this injury might inhibit the GN celebrations a little ))


----------



## fburton (8 April 2013)

Echo that. Massive relief!


----------



## gadetra (8 April 2013)

Thank god. It was geting very grim there for a while. 
I hope JT and John Joe Bright continue to recover. Once the injury has settled it can move down, giving them more movement-is this true? Hope it is.


----------



## Dizzydancer (8 April 2013)

Yes that is true gadetra it depends on what level the cord injury is and also whether its complete at that level or incomplete, or you could have incomplete higher than complete so keep some movement/feeling. 
Its very delicate but that is why they keep people on bed rest for 6weeks post injury to allow the body to heal as best it can, also swelling at injury site plays a part too.


----------



## dressedkez (9 April 2013)

Ryan out of hospital, which is really good news! Hoping that the young man also gets a decent payment from the media, who were all stirred up and ready to capatalise on a death in the GN - to be dissapointed, but then could head off all guns blazing to a jockey injury at Hexham on the Sunday - Sadly if Ryan had not won the GN - his fall might have made a sentance in the Racing Post - but as it was.......
However, delighted he is OK, and will be possibly riding again before the end of the week.
Media frenzy or what! Thank-god they all have Margaret Thatcher to talk about at the moment!


----------

